# 50 gallon tank



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

is 50 gallon tak good ennuff for 50 gallon tank?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hmm..using basic algebra x = x, so yes


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

kouma said:


> hmm..using basic algebra x = x, so yes :rock:


 :bleh:


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

oops i mean is a 50 gallon tank good enuff for 4 piranhas


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

for three pygos, but four would be a little pushing it..but you could try is the footprint of the tanks is long and wide enough, i.e. 48x18


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

The main problem won;t be size for a long while, it will be filtration and water changes, you may have to do it mroe than once weekly...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to equipment


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah you could put 3 rbp's but probably not 4 i also agree with the filtration issue piranhas are messy fish


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL my piranha poop a lot. Its not just small poops its bIG!!! lol


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have 4 in a 55... they seem to be doing great so far... i have an emperor 400 filter (filters enough for up to 85 gallons) and i do weekly water changes of only like 10-20%


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

go with an emp or aquaclear for that tank. i wouldn't get more than three for it. that's risky also....a 55g is better for solitary piranhas like a spilo. that would be good in there for life


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

vlahos said:


> go with an emp or aquaclear for that tank. i wouldn't get more than three for it. that's risky also....a 55g is better for solitary piranhas like a spilo. that would be good in there for life


----------

